# Rogue Engineering E46 Sport Wagon gets a little BA-LING...



## Ben Liaw (Nov 24, 2003)

Roadhawk said:


> Certainly is sweet...looking foreward to more pics! I have thought that my (Audi) wagon is about the best looking wagon on the planet -(and I still think so!) - but I must say - with that ZHP look front end (and color) and the overall package - your car is mighty nice...


Actually, I was toying with the idea of a B5 S4 Avant...since one of our good customers is big in the Audi aftermarket (Stratmosphere). Only problem is that Rogue Engineering doesn't actively market any Audi products (we build all of our Audi products private label). Thus, it makes more sense for Rogue Engineering (and myself) to keep waiving the BMW flag from our camp. Personally, I don't even mind the Bangle-ized models, either! We're easy like that!

The picture (in the words of Klauz Schnitzer) is a lie. All pictures are lies. The color is actually Japan Electric Red, a standard E46 color. The M Technic bodykit is the same found on the ZHP, and available at a reasonable price. The mirrors (E46 M3) are custom modified to fit the wagon.



Roadhawk said:


> Well My S4 Avant is certainly no dog - far far from it - but I hear you on the weight...I pull on the (stock) V8 S4 BTW...
> 
> The 2.7 engine is rock solid & reliable...turbo failure is less then you might think - still any % of turbos failing is no good - particularly not for the owner...$$$$  - so far so good here...
> 
> The 1.8T needs those turbos spooled up and is nowhere near as linear as the sweet BMW inline 6 - so yeah it must be thrashed more for similar performance..so yeah I think I would prefer the (so very swet) non-aspirated - more even power...still...like the S4TT the 1.8T is fairly easily modded into a real beast - I've run with a modded 1.8T Jetta before that got my respect (I beat him...but I know there are ones out there that would thrash me good!)


Bob Hamme (one of the priciples at Stratmsphere) owns that monster 2001 S4 Avant with 425 wheel HP. Much respect for that machine. Only problem is, that conversion is $13k PLUS installation.

Then again, they just got a P-Car 996 TT to do some development. The HP bug never stops bitting.


----------

